# Is Tetra Parasite Clear safe for shrimps ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

Do you guy know if Tetra Parasite Clear is save for amano shrimps ? As I have 8 amano shrimps in this tank that taking care of my agile issues and I don't want to kill them. I need to use Tetra Parasite Clear to fix issues with my guppies but I've been told by BA guys that it could be harmful to the shrimps. Any advice is appriciated.


----------



## oldgerry (Dec 20, 2011)

I do not have shrimps, but on the Petsmart site under Parasite Guard it states:Caution: Harmful to crustaceans (shrimp or crabs). Keep out of reach of children. For aquarium use only. Not for use on food fish.

Believe Parasite Guard and Clear are the same item.


----------

